

Why the FTC is showing up at hackers’ biggest conferences - Bydom
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2015/08/07/why-the-ftc-is-showing-up-at-hackers-biggest-conferences/

======
smoyer
I wonder how much extra money is spent by the U.S. tax-payers funding two
agencies that have diametrically opposed missions (the FTC and the NSA)?

~~~
white-flame
Granted, the notion of checks & balances is an inherent part of our founding
structure. If one unit of government might overstep their bounds, having
another unit incentivized in opposite direction (but both having reasonably
defensible mandates) is fine.

Government moving slowly through bureaucracy is one level of protection
against individuals usurping the system and establishing their own agenda.
(though there are many ways they still do this)

------
Apocryphon
Wasn't one of the Lone Gunmen from The X-Files an FTC agent?

~~~
tanderson92
As I recall, it was the FCC; this is from the episode where they are at a
trade fair and one of them is manning the FCC booth.

